# College with no money



## Krios (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey mates
I dnt have a sheet.
So, the "_scholarships_". Education loan. Does it cover 100% of ma payments or just a few? 
Cause well. I am gonna enrol to AIE, and it is so much sheet to which I wouldn't pay a single cent. It requires bout 8000 per semester. Which is crazy. They are way worse than digitaltutors or other 3d education web sites which are just 40 bucks per month. Students are dumb nerds, losers, etc and even ma 12 yo cousin back in Chechnya who was educating himself by Youtube is better than them. 
How much do I pay for this crap? 20%? 30%? How much do I repay? DO NOT refer me to their web site. It doenst explains a sheet. And their support to which I wrote 2 weeks ago still didn't answer me/


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Your post is somewhat confusing, I don't know whether you're referring to getting a loan to cover your tuition fees or are talking about a provider-issued scholarship that will cover those costs for you. There's no such thing as education loans in Australia. If you can't get overseas financing for your studies in Australia and have no backup plan I would strongly suggest you not to apply for a visa because it would be hard for you to get it and also you're likely get deported after falling behind on your payments.


----------



## Krios (Apr 13, 2015)

Bay56 said:


> Your post is somewhat confusing, I don't know whether you're referring to getting a loan to cover your tuition fees or are talking about a provider-issued scholarship that will cover those costs for you. There's no such thing as education loans in Australia. If you can't get overseas financing for your studies in Australia and have no backup plan I would strongly suggest you not to apply for a visa because it would be hard for you to get it and also you're likely get deported after falling behind on your payments.


Pardon, i am a citizen and just wanna know how to get educational loan or what ever you wish to call that and go to a fking college.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Krios said:


> Pardon, i am a citizen and just wanna know how to get educational loan or what ever you wish to call that and go to a fking college.


Most educational institutions have an information office where you can find out which subjects are eligible for fee assist or HECS.


----------



## Tony224 (May 4, 2015)

Krios said:


> Hey mates
> I dnt have a sheet.
> So, the "_scholarships_". Education loan. Does it cover 100% of ma payments or just a few?
> Cause well. I am gonna enrol to AIE, and it is so much sheet to which I wouldn't pay a single cent. It requires bout 8000 per semester. Which is crazy. They are way worse than digitaltutors or other 3d education web sites which are just 40 bucks per month. Students are dumb nerds, losers, etc and even ma 12 yo cousin back in Chechnya who was educating himself by Youtube is better than them.
> How much do I pay for this crap? 20%? 30%? How much do I repay? DO NOT refer me to their web site. It doenst explains a sheet. And their support to which I wrote 2 weeks ago still didn't answer me/


You can talk to advisors to hook you up with all the information about the college and the HELP loan and how to apply for it. I enrolled through an advisor, they helped me through the paperwork and it didn't cost a thing. Also they told me about my options between colleges and they help me with my units weekly.

Your looking into AIE, is this for an online course? I was going to study with them but they are terrible, never got back to me!

I would advise talking to the guys i went through first, If you want a hook up just message me and can send you the info!


----------

